# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Who's in the firing line??

## Kim

From the latest Soaplife Spoilers, we know that Johnny Allen pulls the trigger. 

Does anyone know who is in the firing line?

----------


## shannisrules

no but i would like to know!!

----------


## Bryan

> From the latest Soaplife Spoilers, we know that Johnny Allen pulls the trigger. 
> 
> Does anyone know who is in the firing line?


wow wow! when does this happen? when does he shoot someone? and do they die?

----------


## Angeltigger

it might be himself as he ment to get killed off

----------


## Kim

> it might be himself as he ment to get killed off


I was thinking that he might shoot Peggy, and then Grant would shoot Johnny out of revenge, but would like to know what actually happens.

----------


## Florijo

I reckon it could be Jake.

----------


## Luna

:EEK!:  i never saw that *goes back to mag*

----------


## Bryan

Babs has signed a longterm contract so she wont get killed, if this is true then i reckon it will be grant, spurning on the rumours that phil kills johnny.

----------


## Kim

> wow wow! when does this happen? when does he shoot someone? and do they die?


It happens between Monday 7th November and Friday 18th November but I don't know if they die or not.

Will know more when the next issue comes out on Tuesday, November 1.

----------


## Luna

i cant see it in the mag  :Searchme:  what page?

I think it could be tina or ruby

----------


## Siobhan

I said Peggy, just a warning shot to tell her to keep her boys out of her business

----------


## Kim

> i cant see it in the mag  what page?
> 
> I think it could be tina or ruby


Page 45 in one of those what's next bubbles. I have posted it in a thread titled 'Latest Soapilfe Spoilers' if anyone doesn't have the mag.

----------


## Angeltigger

If peggy got shot than what the point of bring her back for such a short time.. i think he try to kill someone but than they turn it to him and buy the trigger than he dead..

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Peggy hopefully

----------


## Kim

> If peggy got shot than what the point of bring her back for such a short time.. i think he try to kill someone but than they turn it to him and buy the trigger than he dead..


Whoever gets shot may not die.

----------


## Siobhan

> Whoever gets shot may not die.


that's what I was thinking... maybe he shots his bouncer cause he let the mitchells in last night  :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

> Whoever gets shot may not die.


Yeah you are right. But than Lisa never killed Phil, she a girl- we don't know how far away johhny is from whoever he shot is

----------


## LostVoodoo

well think it through. Grant is only supposed to be in it for 3 weeks and then will come back. so Jonny shoots Grant (as Grant is most likely to ruffle his feathers). Phil then kills Jonny in retaiiation. Grant has to be in hospital, may even go back to Rio to recouperate, and also so he's safe whilst Phil gets Jonny out of the way. Then he comes back with wife and Courtney as he realised he's missed the square/family/sharon/whatever. or if he doesn't go back to Rio his wife and courtney are bound to come over if he's been shot and is in hospital. 
it all fits.

----------


## dddMac1

i don't know

----------


## the_watts_rule

I don't know who it is sorry

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that Jonny allen was going out of it soon and then coming back in it in march next year

----------


## eastenders mad

i said Gratn cause if he is leaving soon i am sure it will be him

----------


## big bro fan

Maybe its Ruby Stacey Tina it could be anyone

----------


## Jada-GDR

maybe he goes mad and shoots ruby. perhaps he's aiming for peggy but ruby jumps in the way just as he pulls the trigger...
that would be a twist, wouldn't it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> From the latest Soaplife Spoilers, we know that Johnny Allen pulls the trigger. 
> 
> Does anyone know who is in the firing line?


Hopefully all three of them

----------


## Abi

:Rotfl: 
That would be worth watching!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Hopefully all three of them


..and hopefully a number of others are caught in the crossfire, like Pauline, Sharon and Dennis.

----------


## alkalinetrio

cud still be peggy but she dont have to die not everyone dies from a gunshot

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Let's face it much as I'd like it to happen, none of the Mitchells will be killed.  One might get shot or planned to be shot but it won't be a fatal bullet.

----------


## hayley

maybe its just some random person!

----------


## crjs1

Maybe he shots himself?

----------


## alkalinetrio

i didnt know he was ment to be leaving for a while then coming back in march how comes that is happening?

----------


## Kim

> i didnt know he was ment to be leaving for a while then coming back in march how comes that is happening?


I thought he was leaving for good just after the new year  :Confused:

----------


## pops110874

my moneys on tina - isnt she supposed to be leaving?

----------


## Luna

> my moneys on tina - isnt she supposed to be leaving?


Thats what i was thinking

----------


## Kim

> my moneys on tina - isnt she supposed to be leaving?


Yes, Both Tina and Johnny are leaving.

----------


## Kim

Maybe Johnny actually does shoot Dennis then??

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I think Grant kills Johnny..

----------


## di marco

> Maybe Johnny actually does shoot Dennis then??


no i think someone else stabs him for johnny, maybe the spoiler was refering to when johnny pointed the gun to grant in the club and ruby came in?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Maybe Johnny actually does shoot Dennis then??


Yeah... I thought that was happening on New Years Eve  :Searchme:

----------


## Kim

on the 30th but Dennis dies in hospital on the 31st.

----------


## di marco

> on the 30th but Dennis dies in hospital on the 31st.


so he dont die instantly? cos from the spoilers it seemed like sharon found him dead?

----------


## BlackKat

There's no episode on the 31st - it's a Saturday. Tonights and tomorrow's episode are all one day -- I think tonight in EastEnders it's New Years Eve.

----------


## di marco

> There's no episode on the 31st - it's a Saturday. Tonights and tomorrow's episode are all one day -- I think tonight in EastEnders it's New Years Eve.


yeh i thought tonight was new years eve as well cos in yesterdays epi they said tomorrow was new years eve, meaning today (if that makes sense!)

----------


## eastenders mad

oh right so the eposide is going to happen tonight. cool the last couple days of Dennis awwwwwwwwww.

----------


## Abi

yey! lol

----------


## Debs

is it tonoight that dennis gets killed???

----------


## Abi

Thats what it sounds like.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> so he dont die instantly? cos from the spoilers it seemed like sharon found him dead?


That's what I thought too!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> is it tonoight that dennis gets killed???


Nooooooo it's come to soon  :Crying:

----------


## Debs

> Nooooooo it's come to soon


 
omg so it is tonight?? has come to quick!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think it all happens tomorrow.  Tonight is the build-up to the clash.

----------


## Debs

> I think it all happens tomorrow. Tonight is the build-up to the clash.


 
yeah i bet it will be right at the end of tomorrows  so we have to wait all weekend for next episode

----------


## stewartie2001

im guessing this is other than him shooting dennis?

----------


## Kim

I don't know. I've heard that Dennis gets either shot or stabbed.

----------


## di marco

> I don't know. I've heard that Dennis gets either shot or stabbed.


i think he gets stabbed

----------


## sanddennislover

[/QUOTE]yeah i bet it will be right at the end of tomorrows so we have to wait all weekend for next episode[QUOTE]yeah it pronb be at the  end a  shocked dennis  *** then the collpaseing,a blood curing scream from Sharon then Duh DUH Duh that waiting for monday

----------


## hazey

I reckon he will get shoot,but it will have to be in the last few minutes,so we have to wait till monday, to see if he is dead.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tomorrow's is going to be one of the best episodes in a long time.

----------


## Jojo

I heard/read he gets stabbed....  :Sad:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Tomorrow's is going to be one of the best episodes in a long time.


Me too.  I can't wait to see Splinter Boy killed off.   :Thumbsup:  

The only way is up now!

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok so it is gonna be like a prison stabbing,, walk past a person and STAB !! Well stabbing some one is a bit quieter than a gun,, *

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Me too.  I can't wait to see Splinter Boy killed off.   
> 
> The only way is up now!


Noooo I didn't mean it like that Richie!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> *Ok so it is gonna be like a prison stabbing,, walk past a person and STAB !! Well stabbing some one is a bit quieter than a gun,, *


Upto the bit where he gets stabbed and screams in pain, I agree.  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Upto the bit where he gets stabbed and screams in pain, I agree.


 
*Wonder if old man Allen is gonna do the dirty deed ????  Only an old fashioned gangster would do the chore himself, cos he doesn't want underlings messin up the job *

----------


## Jojo

I think from what i read that Johnny phones one of his "henchmen" after Dennis beats him to within an inch of his life and then chucks him his mobile phone

He ends up in hospital in a pretty bad way (a coma for about 10 mins  :Lol:  )

----------


## JustJodi

> I think from what i read that Johnny phones one of his "henchmen" after Dennis beats him to within an inch of his life and then chucks him his mobile phone
> 
> He ends up in hospital in a pretty bad way (a coma for about 10 mins  )


*So Dennis gets to beat the holy poop outta Johnny,, then Johnnys foot solider does the dirty deed,, oh gawd,,, this should be intersting,, wonder if ruby is clinging to his hand while hes in coma for those 10 WHOLE MINUTES *

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I reckon he will get shoot,but it will have to be in the last few minutes,so we have to wait till monday, to see if he is dead.


That's what i thought.

----------


## di marco

> I heard/read he gets stabbed....


i heard that too, i think that would be more believable than him being shot

----------


## di marco

> *Ok so it is gonna be like a prison stabbing,, walk past a person and STAB !! Well stabbing some one is a bit quieter than a gun,, *


yeh if he was shot then surely all the people in the vic would hear and come out but from what ive read no one knows

----------


## Johnny Allen

exactly nothing escapes those nosy residents of Walford, So does Johnny not do the deed?

----------


## the_watts_rule

> exactly nothing escapes those nosy residents of Walford, So does Johnny not do the deed?


I think it's one of his "mates".

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *So Dennis gets to beat the holy poop outta Johnny,, then Johnnys foot solider does the dirty deed,, oh gawd,,, this should be intersting,, wonder if ruby is clinging to his hand while hes in coma for those 10 WHOLE MINUTES *


Wondererd how Johnny got word out to put a contract on Dennis, now I know. It is pretty awful I think and after allof this het takes Ruby on a holliday! :Angry:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Wondererd how Johnny got word out to put a contract on Dennis, now I know. It is pretty awful I think and after allof this het takes Ruby on a holliday!


i agree.

----------


## eastenders mad

i wonder how Johnny shoots Dennis when he has be beating up.
Unless he still has energy to point a gun at someone.

----------


## JustJodi

> exactly nothing escapes those nosy residents of Walford, So does Johnny not do the deed?


*Nothing would escape the curtain twitchers...or "i am not the one to gossip" Dot...*

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Wondererd how Johnny got word out to put a contract on Dennis, now I know. It is pretty awful I think and after allof this het takes Ruby on a holliday!


i know, terrible

----------


## Kim

I think Johnny might do the deed, and conviniently have a gun in his pocket when the fight breaks out and when Dennis thinks he's beaten Johnny, go across the square and then Johnny fires the gun. Also, what he was saying to Sharon, "My club will be heaving," so he could easily just slip away and do the deed after the fight.

----------


## di marco

> I think Johnny might do the deed, and conviniently have a gun in his pocket when the fight breaks out and when Dennis thinks he's beaten Johnny, go across the square and then Johnny fires the gun. Also, what he was saying to Sharon, "My club will be heaving," so he could easily just slip away and do the deed after the fight.


i dont know how he could kill dennis though if hes been so badly injured that hes in a coma?

----------


## di marco

i wonder if when dennis gets stabbed we will see the face of the person that stabs him or not?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> i wonder if when dennis gets stabbed we will see the face of the person that stabs him or not?


If this is what happens probably not!. *Oh no would it be Juley in an attemp to help his father in law to make favours with Rubey?* :EEK!:  :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Kim

No I doubt we would see who if it is someone employed by Johnny to do the deed.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Prime suspect: Jim Branning.

----------


## shannisrules

> Prime suspect: Jim Branning.


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  im sure dot would be very proud

----------


## Bryan

the incident where johnny pulled the trigger has been and gone, so has dennis' death

discussion of dennis: his character and demise can be done in this thread:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=39980

closing thread

----------

